# Dahon Kore Rail adapter wanted



## seadragonpisces (21 Jun 2013)

I have a Dahon folding bike and want to fit a Brooks saddle, so need a Kore Rail adapter that would enable me to fit this kind of saddle. They are disontinued, so cant be bought any more.

If anyone has one or knows of a bike shop with one in stock can you please let me know?

Many thanks

seton.watson@gmail.com


----------

